
Critical vulnerability Pork Explosion cripples security on some Android phones - aroch
http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/10/12/critical-vulnerability-pork-explosion-revealed-by-jcase-cripples-security-on-some-phones/
======
Piskvorrr
Yet another case of Binary Blobs Are Evil And Wrong.

Now, I wonder what would happen if someone were to issue the special fastboot
command on an unaffected device?

